# Video of spawning Splashing Tetras in their natural habitat



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some may have seen the BBC video _Amazon, River of the Sun_. It contains several scenes of Amazonian fish, including this excerpt on the very unique spawning method of Copella arnoldi, commonly called the Splashing Tetra or Jumping Tetra. The video speaks for itself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD_6zPyrb00&feature=related


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is truly remarkable and so amazing that someone was actually able to capture that on video. Nice find, Byron!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

another great video B!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing video. I never would have thought of any tetra spawning in such fashion. Great footage.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 14, 2010)

That's just really frakkin cook!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

:shock:

That video just blew my mind. It really makes you wonder how such an intricate and involved spawning process could have possibly evolved. Great stuff, Byron. Thanks!


----------

